# ? about cooking a fattie



## mrflames (Sep 12, 2008)

i dont have a smoker yet and it will be a few months before i get the money saved up to buy one. so i was wondering if you can cook one of these things on a grill. i was thining maybe if i put it off to one side  and left the heat on low. 


just wondering 


thanks anthony


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 12, 2008)

Yup. Tex has it right. You can even add smoke with a foil pack. Good luck.


----------



## solar (Sep 13, 2008)

You can even, dare I say, cook one in the, um, hard to spell,....._ uvon, of course there will be no smokey goodness._

What type of smoker are you looking for?  I got my SnP for $50 out of the the news paper.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 13, 2008)

What he said, indirect heat can do the trick, you might have to watch it a little closer. Good luck and enjoy the FATTY of the land.


----------



## mrflames (Sep 14, 2008)

i will try it this week


----------



## mrflames (Sep 21, 2008)

trying one now i will let you  know how it comes out


----------



## mrflames (Sep 23, 2008)

well i did my frist one this way i think i let it sit on there to long it was good  but alittle dry  plus i had a blow out at one end. anyway it was the frist one  so now on to the next one


----------



## wutang (Sep 23, 2008)

Blowouts are ok-they still taste good.  How about a pic??


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr,

Here's one I just did on my Weber gasser.






Start out with ingredients - fresh basil from my herb garden - yum!





I did the techniques here, then put it on a cast iron griddle with a chunk o' or sticka hickory.





Spectacular Product Failure - but who cares, works just fine





use a loooong spatula!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Trim the yukky looking stuff away - donate the blow-out cheese to the Grill Gods and serve!  Totally good and in the gas grill for about 30-45 minutes on high heat - those chunks give plenty of smoke flavor and in a pinch, this works!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy!  Brad


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 23, 2008)

Flamey,

Look at Wal Mart and Lowe's, Menard's, etc for a GOSM - regular price is about 97 at Wally, may be on sale - this IMHO - is a great smoker for the mulah.


----------

